# Nuke evolution/extreme theme help.



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

I have tried and tried to find out how to make a custom theme for nuke evolution/extreme without coding as I am NOT a coder. I have asked others to make a theme for me as this is for the TPU BC2 server site but no one will do it. I'm not asking much really. Just an effin theme. 
I am still unclear as to how you install addons for the site as well. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF  EVERYTHING COMPUTER RELATED HELP ME!


----------

